# Excel - Unscharfe Suche



## chmee (2. September 2006)

(Vielleicht passt es mehr in die Coders Ecke)

Hat Excel irgendeine Funktion zur Unscharfen Suche ?
Oder hat VBA/VBE sowas ?

Aufgabe:

DVD-Liste nach Filmen durchsuchen, aber manchmal ist ein SPACE
dazwischen, ab und zu weiss man nicht mehr genau, wie es geschrieben wird,
ab und zu ist es wieder zusammengeschrieben etc...

Danke und mfg chmee


----------

